# Dillon Lake



## jube66 (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone ventured out to Dillon lately? Was extremely high and muddy the last I saw it. Have things improved at all yet?


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

You'll probably get more reply's in *Central Ohio Forum* for Dillon.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

Dillon is currently 10' high. It has been nearly 30' high for the past two weeks. With the 1/2" of rain coming today, its gonna be awhile. Unless you are using a kayak or canoe, people probably are not fishing it.


----------



## Ronny (Feb 4, 2015)

TClark said:


> You'll probably get more reply's in *Central Ohio Forum* for Dillon.


Why?
Could be considered either SE or CE. Central Ohio guys read SE forum. Just like WV guys.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Just a suggestion.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

High wide and muddy


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Last I checked boat ramps was closed because of high water


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)




----------

